# Is it legal to keep veiled chameleons in NSW? If so what type of license do you need to apply for?



## Rishi (Oct 22, 2022)

Hey guys, I was just looking at the prospect of new reptiles to keep and the Idea of keepign a Chameleon crossed my mind. I couldnt find much on the legallities of keeping them online just wondering if anyone else here knows?


----------



## Herpetology (Oct 23, 2022)

No


----------



## Vixen. (Oct 23, 2022)

List of what you CAN keep in NSW and appropriate licence


----------



## chirpyderp (Oct 23, 2022)

It's not legal to keep any non natives anywhere in Australia.


----------



## Ben_Imbricata (Oct 23, 2022)

chirpyderp said:


> It's not legal to keep any non natives anywhere in Australia.


Unfortunately like chirpyderp said

Australia has strict quarantine regulations so there are strong restrictions on importing live exotic wildlife (that is, non-native species)
They stopped the import/export of animals in Australia many years ago for quarantine purposes and to stop invasive species ect unless your a zoo or something similar.

I’m from W.A and we can’t even import any pythons from other states, with carpet pythons in particular we have Imbricata, variegata and Carinata on our licence( even though rough scales are non existent in the hobby here) and that’s all we can have


----------



## Rishi (Oct 23, 2022)

Ben_Imbricata said:


> Unfortunately like chirpyderp said
> 
> Australia has strict quarantine regulations so there are strong restrictions on importing live exotic wildlife (that is, non-native species)
> They stopped the import/export of animals in Australia many years ago for quarantine purposes and to stop invasive species ect unless your a zoo or something similar.
> ...


Cheers mate, its a shame we cant keep them. Such beautiful reptiles.


----------

